# imesh problem



## Zhizara (May 7, 2012)

I managed to get stuck with this thing, imesh.  Although I deleted the add ons, it still has taken over my search engine.  Do any of you have a solution?

I tried to system restore, but now it won't even offer me the factory settings.  I'm totally at a loss as to what to do.  

Please help?!!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 7, 2012)

What browser?


----------



## GLC (May 7, 2012)

General instructions here: 

Removing iMesh

And:

How to Remove iMesh | eHow.com

That second one includes going in a stopping the running processes, because imesh installs things to run in background, and you can just uninstall a running process. 

But if you can provide a browser, there may be some things specific to that browser. 

You can also try a malware removal tool, like:
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware - Download.com

All of this assumes that it's a fairly benign installation and that something worse hasn't been invited aboard.


----------



## Zhizara (May 10, 2012)

Thanks, GLC.  Got it.


----------

